# Fish tank Furniture



## Rusty (Apr 14, 2007)

I had a dream, and in this dream i dreamt up this entertainment unit for some bizzare reason and started a company called Fishy Furniture,... yes i dream of being an entrepreneur. And im a student so yes i have alot of time on my hands.










So the black things above the tank are hatches to access aquarium and the lighter brown part is a light hood.

I'm thinking of building it during the holidays as i think i'm pretty handy, any advice as to problems etc would be appreciated.

Cheers Rusty.


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

I know of a few places over here that have fish tanks built into the furniture! There's at least two people who have fish tank desks, and one of the big hotel chains has fish tank columns in their restaurant!

It looks great, good luck with it!


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

With things like this urgonomics is always the problem, like ease of cleaning and the like. Best of luck thou.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I think that is a very cool idea, Rusty. At first I thought it was a desk because I thought the TV was a monitor. I wondered where the person sitting would put their legs since there was a fish tank there.

When I realized it was a TV stand, though, I really liked the idea. Some of the stands for larger tvs are obnoxiously large, with lots of wasted space. It would be very cool, and space saving, to have a fish tank built into one. Not only that, but assuming a couch is across from the TV and TV stand, the tank would be positioned for optimal viewing, at least in so far as you'd be sitting directly across from it. I don't know whether you would want to have to look down any time you wanted to see your fish, though. Regardless, it would certainly impress guests!

Then I considered the fish, though. Assuming the speakers were built into the TV, I imagine it would produce quite a bit of vibration, especially with the bass turned up. I can't imagine it would be good for the fish, but maybe it wouldn't affect them. I don't know enough about it. Maybe somebody who knows more can comment. If it is a problem, you may be able to solve it by passing the sound from the TV's built in speakers to an external sound system, like an HTiB, or home theater in a box. I imagine people interested in and with the means for an impressive fish tank tv stand might be similarly interested in such a sound system. The speakers could probably be set up far enough away from the TV/stand so that the sound or vibrations did not affect the fish. The speaker for the central channel in a 5.1 surround sound system is typically placed above or below the TV, but you could always compromise for the sake of the fish. 2.1 surround sound configurations, which try to emulate true surround sound with two speakers and a sub woofer, position the speakers to the left and right of the TV, so you may be able to place them far enough away from the tank so that they don't affect the fish.

Anyhow, those are just a few thoughts. Good luck with the company! I'm looking forward to seeing more aquarium furniture out there than the wall mounts and coffee tables!

Mike


----------



## Rusty (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey guys thanks. Yeah cleaning the tank would be a bit tough but i have pretty long arms and reckon i could reach most of the tank hopefully. And Administrator in regards to the position couch, it is a modular that would be on the opposite side of the room so the viewing angle would be great and wouldn't be much of a mission to see the fish. The tank at the moment is above the tv, as you can see. (its below the DVD player)










Also in regards to the sound i have a 5.1 ch sound systems with a subwoofer that i would most probably sit on the ground off of the cabinet to protect the fish from most of the vibration, also i could perhaps lay some polystyrene foam or something like that to cushion the tank for more protection.

Look forward to more input.

Cheers,
Nathan


----------

